# The Contest



## espo16

Ok... 10 teams...based on your screen name you will be paired in alphabetical order... will generate teams once 30 names are in...ALL PUBLIC LAND IS LEGAL... Delta, that makes you eligible....
If you wanna play.... respond to me via PM with... "Hell yeah"... will post rules shortly...


----------



## skullmount1988

I'm in.


----------



## espo16

I said PM me knucklehead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Should we figure out who has doe tags first? And assign each team with a person who has a doe tag? So teams arn't stacked.... Are we making a pot?


----------



## Outside9

espo16 said:


> I said PM me knucklehead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the laugh!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell

What's the handicap for traditional shooters?


----------



## sureicanfish

espo16 said:


> I said PM me knucklehead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey now, easy on my soon to be teammate


----------



## MrFish

What y'all got against private land hunters? If I can document poachers, does that make it public hunting land?


----------



## espo16

JT Powell said:


> What's the handicap for traditional shooters?


rules shortly


----------



## espo16

private land can play too... ill come up with rules.... if you wanna play, pm me with "corn dog"


----------



## espo16

Public guys: Hell yeah
private guys: Corn dog


----------



## John B.

Roll tide


----------



## llllllllll

pm done sent!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 706Z

Roll Tribe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Wait a gyat-dang minit!! This means Delta and Espo are gonna be on a team. Delta's got 2 months off and espo, well, is espo


----------



## John B.

sure said:


> Wait a gyat-dang minit!! This means Delta and Espo are gonna be on a team. Delta's got 2 months off and espo, well, is espo


Yeah we're screwed... lol.


----------



## espo16

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## skullmount1988

Delta espo fink. Now we know why he included Dooler and made it alphabetical order


----------



## John B.

What we looking like, ref?


----------



## GameChanger98

I'm in


----------



## bowfisher

Public land - hog kills count for anything?


----------



## espo16

gamechanger98...bullshit....youre ejected.... 1 post... nice try...


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> gamechanger98...bullshit....youre ejected.... 1 post... nice try...


He's got more deer pics on here than you do.


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> gamechanger98...bullshit....youre ejected.... 1 post... nice try...


Skullmount trying to get on the espo/fink train. Lol.


----------



## skullmount1988

Nah that's my Lil cousin. He's in damnit. Should cheat like espo and told him to make his sn skullmount1998 lol


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> He's got more deer pics on here than you do.


is that your cousin?


----------



## delta dooler

sure said:


> Wait a gyat-dang minit!! This means Delta and Espo are gonna be on a team. Delta's got 2 months off and espo, well, is espo


lol, I burnt up quite a bit of vacation taking care of my wife after her knee surgery, as of now, I only have 27 days off starting next Friday!


----------



## John B.

Yeah I'm throwing the challenge flag. Lol.


----------



## espo16

rules will be out soon...


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> is that your cousin?


Yessir!


----------



## espo16

rgr...


----------



## sureicanfish

I had a feeling that was skulls Lil cuz...98, young'n!!


----------



## espo16

bowfisher said:


> Public land - hog kills count for anything?


rules will be out tonight...you playin or not? pm me


----------



## llllllllll

espo16 said:


> gamechanger98...bullshit....youre ejected.... 1 post... nice try...


give him the


----------



## John B.




----------



## Brandon_SPC2

John B. said:


>


Not me I am sitting the bench this weekend..... Damn opening weekend


----------



## damnifino3

This oughta be fun


----------



## 192

I am raffling off my Hutton guest permit.


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> I am raffling off my Hutton guest permit.


I better be on there one day, I'm just saying...


----------



## TFRIZZ30

You all realize SICF and tfrizz could be an alphabetical team... look out if that happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

TFRIZZ30 said:


> You all realize SICF and tfrizz could be an alphabetical team... look out if that happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they'll be safe...


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> I better be on there one day, I'm just saying...


Want in one hand and shit in the other


----------



## Try'n Hard

Before the rules get posted my offer still stands:
Crappie score 1/2 point each and I'll take fisheye43 (Charlie sheen) and Kim


----------



## GameChanger98

I just made this account tonight for the competition so I could show y'all how real hunters do it


----------



## 192

Anyhow what the hell is the prize?


----------



## espo16

Try'n Hard said:


> Before the rules get posted my offer still stands:
> Crappie score 1/2 point each and I'll take fisheye43 (Charlie sheen) and Kim


ol charlie sheen!!!! now THAT was a funny thread..... are you playin or not kevin...pm me


----------



## skullmount1988

GameChanger98 said:


> I just made this account tonight for the competition so I could show y'all how real hunters do it


Since your not gonna be on my team you can't hunt the Hutton unit with me. And you have to stay out of all my Killin holes!


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> Since your not gonna be on my team you can't hunt the Hutton unit with me. And you have to stay out of all my Killin holes!


He can hunt with me... I'll buy the little fella all the Ruth's burgers he can eat.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

skullmount1988 said:


> Since your not gonna be on my team you can't hunt the Hutton unit with me. And you have to stay out of all my Killin holes!




I don't know if I'm going to like this whole alphabetical team lol not sure how this is going to work out lol


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## espo16

18 players so far


----------



## skullmount1988

John B. said:


> He can hunt with me... I'll buy the little fella all the Ruth's burgers he can eat.


You can have him. Those burgers won't be enough to shut him up. If he kills more deer than you in a season you gotta listen to him brag about it til the next.


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> You can have him. Those burgers won't be enough to shut him up. If he kills more deer than you in a season you gotta listen to him brag about it til the next.


That's alright, he'll have to experience that cobbler from baker country kitchen, that'll shut him up. Haha


----------



## smokin berlinet

This is going to get real Interesting..


----------



## GameChanger98

Ain't my fault I am a better hunter then you and kill more deer then you maybe one day you'll take some notes from me


----------



## sureicanfish

Only 18? Might not make 30


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Dumb question from a simple guy, is this just for opening weekend or whole season?


----------



## espo16

Rules forthcoming... are you playin or not? Pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Whole season I reckon...


----------



## espo16

lol... everybody watchin the thread waiting on teams and rules...Sittin at 22.... Will post teams and rules tomorrow... Good Luck and stay tuned!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

If it's for the season then I'm a corn dog! But if it's just opening weekend I a no go. And I'll have to figure out how to pm in a little while on my next break. I'm doing good just to be on here sending this message(electronically ignorant)


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I sent pm, I think


----------



## 706Z

Takin a quote from Trump , if espo, dooler and fink are team mates " If I lose, im not gonna except the results!" Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Fink's screen name is "james fink"... I'll take that. Lol. 

Put me in, coach! It's game time!


----------



## 192

.....


----------



## Outside9

You may want to give it another 24 hours for folks to respond. It will give other PFF members to see this post.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Or just add teams as they chime in? I gotta have time to get shirts made, a big ol sticker with "team something cool" for my truck and my cooler, that stuff takes time!


----------



## John B.

Hell at least post the rules. I say registration ends at 9 p.m. Friday night... my fat ass going to be sawing logs by then


----------



## skullmount1988

sure said:


> Or just add teams as they chime in? I gotta have time to get shirts made, a big ol sticker with "team something cool" for my truck and my cooler, that stuff takes time!


Since we're gonna be on a team I'm gonna need that stuff too. I'll need about 5 big cooler stickers cause I'm not cool with losing


----------



## MrFish

I'm trying to decide how many times I might go this year. Hate to put my name in and I only go a couple times and let a team down.


----------



## John B.

I need some cooler stickers... got me one of them fancy new RTIC coolers, it needs some decor.


----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> I'm trying to decide how many times I might go this year. Hate to put my name in and I only go a couple times and let a team down.


You need to tighten up...


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> You need to tighten up...



If I hit the woods, I kill bucks. I don't lose them either. I'm a .30 cal hunter.


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> I need some cooler stickers... got me one of them fancy new RTIC coolers, it needs some decor.


Take the "flogrown" decal off Chases truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> Take the "flogrown" decal off Chases truck.


It takes up his entire back window so it's a bit too big... plus the pink will clash on my tan cooler.


----------



## MrFish

grouper22 said:


> Take the "flogrown" decal off Chases truck.:thumbsup:


He's Team Salt Life.


----------



## Splittine

grouper22 said:


> Take the "flogrown" decal off Chases truck.:thumbsup:


You got me messed up with one of these lightbar having, ass end of truck squating, smoke stack blowing, stupid offset wheel having ****.


----------



## Splittine

...


----------



## Backwoods11

I want in but cant figure out how to pm anyone


----------



## MrFish

Backwoods11 said:


> I want in but cant figure out how to pm anyone


You need more posts.


----------



## Backwoods11

ok I preciate it


----------



## jaster

I get to count my boys kills right??????


----------



## espo16

jaster said:


> I get to count my boys kills right??????




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

I mean I do put em in there. Half a point atleast????


----------



## espo16

jaster said:


> I mean I do put em in there. Half a point atleast????




Nope... they have to play on their own screen names.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

I'll put em in separately Jasterjr
Jasterdillian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

jaster said:


> I get to count my boys kills right??????


Heck no, those boys are natural born deer slayers.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

I went ahead and sent a PM. I was hesitant due to my lazy attitude towards hunting.

Jspooney will probably want to participate, he may be out of town.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

I'm curious about the scoring...


----------



## jaster

Lol, well I tried!


----------



## Achim2

Alreight, I PM you too..


----------



## sureicanfish

John B. said:


> I'm curious about the scoring...


Doesn't matter, you're gonna lose


----------



## 192

sure said:


> Doesn't matter, you're gonna lose


Rule 1....deer must be recovered.:yes:


----------



## Try'n Hard

3 deer limit means bama boys lose before they start


----------



## 192

Try'n Hard said:


> 3 deer limit means bama boys lose before they start


Don't know that until blue falcon releases the rules.


----------



## MrFish

Try'n Hard said:


> 3 deer limit means bama boys lose before they start


So we're only counting legal deer? :shifty:


----------



## Splittine

I want in. I got a new high fence lease to hunt.


----------



## sureicanfish

Splittine said:


> I want in. I got a new high fence lease to hunt.


Welcome to the team!


----------



## MrFish

sure said:


> Welcome to the team!


Hands off! He's a corn dogger, not a hell yeaher....


----------



## 192

"High fence"


----------



## Splittine

grouper22 said:


> "High fence"


I can't believe you still have that thing in your bedroom. You ever train it to stop eating the sheets?


----------



## 192

Just gotta take the wheels off.


----------



## Jason

I got a neighbor who needs some eradication done....so of course I'm in!!!!:thumbup:

Not to mention I must have seen about 8 bucks on my travels through BW last night, so a crossbow and a light comes in handy!:whistling:


----------



## hyco

MrFish said:


> So we're only counting legal deer? :shifty:


I'm out!


----------



## jaster

What if we hunt both public and private??? Lol Espo gotta change the rules everytime somebody posts up. He gonna have to lock the thread to get it started!


----------



## naclh2oDave

I'm in. PM sent


----------



## John B.

Gotta be close to 30....


----------



## lettheairout

Ok I'm in and I ain't sending no pm


----------



## delta dooler

Tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## espo16

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked. Will use a random order generator to generate teams.

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine. 


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts 
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!! 

Contest will run from legal shooting light 22 OCTOBER through last Day of Late Muzzleloader season in ZONE D.

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL. 

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......

PRIZE PACKAGE (for each member of the team.)
1 OLD CROW GRUNT
1 OLD CROW FRICTION CALL
1 OLD CROW OWL HOOTER
1 OLD CROW TSHIRT
1 OLD CROW HAT
$50.00

I will donate all prizes myself to the winning team. That's 240.00 worth of prizes for each team member.

TEAMS TO COME OUT SOON!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!!!!


----------



## John B.

What about out of state land?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Oh I will be hunting some predators!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

All land, public or private, knucklehead


----------



## espo16

All land is eligible.....


----------



## delta dooler

The 1 hr photo after kill is gonna be tough, several places I hunt have no phone service....
I'm good with everything else.


----------



## Splittine

I'm getting a side job at the processors. I'm winning this shit.


----------



## espo16

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Oh I will be hunting some predators!!!


Rules updated....DISCLAIMER.... RULES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANYTIME. All Disputes will go through me... The PFF OFFICIAL REFEREE...


----------



## bowfisher

Fall Turkeys are feeling neglected....


----------



## sureicanfish

Yeah it can take a while to get a pic out sometimes


----------



## John B.

Got a 10 point in SC that might die in 2 weeks...


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> Got a 10 point in SC that might die in 2 weeks...


Doubt it.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> Doubt it.


And that's how the contest started....


----------



## skullmount1988

I think the 1hr to post a pic should be changed. Maybe you have until midnight cause during bow season I'll give the deer at least an hour to die before I go looking. And I hunt until dark even if I shoot 3 hours before. Just a suggestion


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> I think the 1hr to post a pic should be changed. Maybe you have until midnight cause during bow season I'll give the deer at least an hour to die before I go looking. And I hunt until dark even if I shoot 3 hours before. Just a suggestion


We've been doing 30 minutes for the last 4 years... Make your shot count.


----------



## John B.

Hell it'll take me an hour to get in to cell signal from where we usually hunt.


----------



## espo16

bowfisher said:


> Fall Turkeys are feeling neglected....


Updated


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> Hell it'll take me an hour to get in to cell signal from where we usually hunt.


Suck it up Buttercup


----------



## MrFish

espo16 said:


> Updated


I like squirrels....


----------



## John B.

I guess I'll have to time stamp my picture. Lol


----------



## espo16

MrFish said:


> I like squirrels....


Nope


----------



## 192

Time to dust these little fellers off.....


----------



## naclh2oDave

Yeah the one hour rule is harsh. Too many variables, maybe a delay of game but there may be a next day tracking party, dead cell phone after surfing the forum all day, getting to cell signal....


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> Hell it'll take me an hour to get in to cell signal from where we usually hunt.


That 15' fence blocks cell service?


----------



## jvalhenson

1 hour thing takes me out. at my camp I am at least 30 min drive to get signal enough to do anything but maybe get an occasional text out and I am almost always there several days and I'm just not gonna drive 30 minutes just to post a pic even if that time was extended to midnight the night of the kill or whatever. not knocking the rules just saying I would not be able to follow them due to my usual hunting location


----------



## Outside9

espo16 said:


> (ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked. Will use a random order generator to generate teams.
> 
> Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine.
> 
> 
> *Doe=5 pts
> *Cowhorns=5 pts
> *Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
> If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
> (DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)
> 
> *Fall Turkey=10 pts
> *Hogs=5 pts
> *Coyotes=5 pts
> *Bobcats=15 pts
> (Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
> (Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)
> 
> *Lost animal=-10pts
> 
> *Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
> You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
> You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!!
> 
> Contest will run from legal shooting light 22 OCTOBER through last Day of Late Muzzleloader season in ZONE D.
> 
> DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL.
> 
> IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......
> 
> PRIZE PACKAGE (for each member of the team.)
> 1 OLD CROW GRUNT
> 1 OLD CROW FRICTION CALL
> 1 OLD CROW OWL HOOTER
> 1 OLD CROW TSHIRT
> 1 OLD CROW HAT
> $50.00
> 
> I will donate all prizes myself to the winning team. That's 240.00 worth of prizes for each team member.
> 
> TEAMS TO COME OUT SOON!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!!!!


May or may not have found a loophole in your regulations. I wanted to be "honest", right off the get-go.

Antlerless tags for land over 640 acres here in Florida. Are they considered depredation permits? We are not allowed to use them at night.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

jvalhenson said:


> 1 hour thing takes me out. at my camp I am at least 30 min drive to get signal enough to do anything but maybe get an occasional text out and I am almost always there several days and I'm just not gonna drive 30 minutes just to post a pic even if that time was extended to midnight the night of the kill or whatever. not knocking the rules just saying I would not be able to follow them due to my usual hunting location




You're still in... you get a waiver... we just won't know when you shoot... we'll work it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Doe tags are legal... you have to take pic with tag attached and code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

I reckon I'm going Texas on that meat hunt now.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Good year for me to have family hunt...


----------



## Outside9

Thank you Mr. Espo for putting this together. If you would like a little pitch in to take some of the burden off yourself, count me in.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

Post a thread with the rules on it and state only post deer pics on it to keep it cleaned up and I'll stick it to the top.


----------



## skullmount1988

Gonna be making a lot of head shots this year.


----------



## llllllllll

Note to self,,, put a measuring tape in backpack tonight.
Question? Would a text to the ref with pics ect. work if one was not able to access PFF site?


----------



## espo16

I will stop contest entry at 8pm tonight whatever we got, we got. Might add 1 or 2 to keep teams even...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

How many do you have so far?


----------



## sureicanfish

I can barely text words from the north end of bw, pictures don't work till I get back to milton


----------



## TFRIZZ30

I don't get service either till on my way home from most spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

llllllllll said:


> Note to self,,, put a measuring tape in backpack tonight.
> Question? Would a text to the ref with pics ect. work if one was not able to access PFF site?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

espo16 said:


> Rules updated....DISCLAIMER.... RULES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANYTIME. All Disputes will go through me... The PFF OFFICIAL REFEREE...


You sly bastard you hahaha


----------



## espo16

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> You sly bastard you hahaha




I wouldn't mind winning... but I can make myself whatever calls I want... plus I already have OLD CROW swag gear...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

espo16 said:


> I wouldn't mind winning... but I can make myself whatever calls I want... plus I already have OLD CROW swag gear...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calling on a deer stand okay?


----------



## espo16

You're about to be ejected before the contest even starts Brandon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

espo16 said:


> You're about to be ejected before the contest even starts Brandon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey if you arn't skirting the rules you won't be winning lmao :whistling:


----------



## 192

...


----------



## Outside9

sure said:


> I can barely text words from the north end of bw, pictures don't work till I get back to milton


I can see it now, some guy is going to be in the stand and hear something big come crashing through the woods. Is it a doe or a buck, nope, just a PFF member running back to the truck to get phone service after making a kill.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Outside9 said:


> I can see it now, some guy is going to be in the stand and hear something big come crashing through the woods. Is it a doe or a buck, nope, just a PDF member running back to the truck to get phone service after making a kill.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That will probably be SICF or John :shifty:


----------



## jvalhenson

Cool. Pm me a phone number I can usually get a text out with a few tries so could get word of a kill out its the pic and def a post that it'll usually be a couple days before I'm where I can do that.


----------



## espo16

Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

It is sacrilegious to shoot a turkey, unless shot during the Spring season. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Purists and tourists. Meh.


----------



## espo16

Fall turkey huntin' is fun... your call sequences are different... don't knock it till you try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270

I want to enter but knowing that I have a newborn, I may not get to hunt much and may drag my team down. Maybe next year!


----------



## Outside9

deersniper270 said:


> I want to enter but knowing that I have a newborn, I may not get to hunt much and may drag my team down. Maybe next year!


In the words of my buddy working on his fourth marriage.

"What does that have to do with you"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Fall turkey?? No fair, I don't have a fall turkey season... I'm good though, gonna forecast my contribution to the team to be 63 pts!!


----------



## delta dooler

How bout these dang teams already??


----------



## espo16

delta dooler said:


> Fall turkey?? No fair, I don't have a fall turkey season... I'm good though, gonna forecast my contribution to the team to be 63 pts!!




You have 27 days off bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

6pm instead of 8?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Ok, when does it start?


----------



## espo16

Starts Saturday morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

espo16 said:


> Starts Saturday morning...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see it now, don't be rough on
Me for being stupid!! Lol


----------



## jspooney

I don't let my son on the forum (for obvious reasons). Can he enter without a screen name and me post his stuff or do I need to make a screen name for him and post his stuff?


----------



## espo16

Spooneyjr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

how bout them teams? Lol


----------



## espo16

In 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney

espo16 said:


> Spooneyjr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So, I will post his stuff under spooneyjr on my Screen name. Whoever gets teamed with him is going to do well.


----------



## mspooney

jspooney said:


> I don't let my son on the forum (for obvious reasons).


So he doesn't know the deer you miss??


----------



## Outside9

jspooney said:


> I don't let my son on the forum (for obvious reasons). Can he enter without a screen name and me post his stuff or do I need to make a screen name for him and post his stuff?


See page 9

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney

Please clarify the following rule....

You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!! 

Is it one hour from posting that we killed something or 1 hour from the shot? 

also, what the heck is a "shock" hand signal?


----------



## espo16

Okay... thinkin... jasterjr/jasterdillian/spooneyjr/espogirl separate category?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney

mspooney said:


> So he doesn't know the deer you miss??


I never miss a deer. I will either wound them or kill them. :thumbup:


----------



## jspooney

espo16 said:


> Okay... thinkin... jasterjr/jasterdillian/spooneyjr/espogirl separate category?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you're gonna need 2 more spooneyjr if that's the case.


----------



## 192

jspooney said:


> Please clarify the following rule....
> 
> You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!!
> 
> Is it one hour from posting that we killed something or 1 hour from the shot?
> 
> also, what the heck is a "shock" hand signal?


Hopefully this is what he meant...


----------



## espo16

Uff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

:thumbup: Add Achimjr too


espo16 said:


> Okay... thinkin... jasterjr/jasterdillian/spooneyjr/espogirl separate category?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

I'm sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Terrible.


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Got an HONEST player that wants to back out.... he only hunts during bow and young buck pulls the trigger during gun... I said I can count as 1 person.... yes or no....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Like the post... 20 likes and he's in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

grouper22 said:


> Terrible.


Oh STFU. I've seen some of the text you send.


----------



## 192

Splittine said:


> Oh STFU. I've seen some of the text you send.


Shit, you have me beat. :notworthy:


----------



## Outside9

Is there an appeal system once the teams are posted? Say for example, I'm on the same team as jspooney? If memory serves me correct, he was skunked last year. Bloodied up a few.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

What's the deadline for making up my mind?


----------



## espo16

All team appeals will be reviewed by the Ref.... and denied.... the teams will be randomly generated by a number generator. I will post a pic of number sequence and list of players as I have received them... I will then take the members/numbers in sets of three and those will be the teams.... that's as fair as I can make it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Kids are in a separate category... point system AND biggest buck...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

As far as flags go... the usual... if I'm late on a call or miss a call bear with me... I'm in the same boat.... I hunt the boonies too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney

Outside9 said:


> Is there an appeal system once the teams are posted? Say for example, I'm on the same team as jspooney? If memory serves me correct, he was skunked last year. Bloodied up a few.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That cuts deep. Real deep.


----------



## espo16

8pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

Then my Lil cousin is in the kids group? He's not 18 lol


----------



## espo16

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

Shit, I guess im going to join. I already feel bad for my team mates.


----------



## John B.

Hell yeah


----------



## Outside9

Hound_dog said:


> Shit, I guess im going to join. I already feel bad for my team mates.


I'm a ringer, for the opposing team.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mspooney

I won't be shooting unless the kids tell me to so add Kspooney and Pspooney to the kids category. I'll take the prize from them if they win.


----------



## smokin berlinet

This should be a interesting hunting season. People already talking smack and getting fired up... this is the beginning of the PFF "Hatfield and McCoys"


----------



## halo1

Does whoever gets paired with cough sicf cough get a handicap or an extra advantage? Something to offset the 556 maybe! Haha jk


----------



## espo16

espo16 said:


> Got an HONEST player that wants to back out.... he only hunts during bow and young buck pulls the trigger during gun... I said I can count as 1 person.... yes or no....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's in.


----------



## MrFish

halo1 said:


> Does whoever gets paired with cough sicf cough get a handicap or an extra advantage? Something to offset the 556 maybe! Haha jk


Surely we can come together and let SICF borrow a .30 cal for the season.....


----------



## smokin berlinet

Good luck to all... what's the teams?


----------



## lettheairout

You did get me in didn't you. If need be I will get with espo for an alternate number to send confirmation of downed animals. Usually get decent signal unless I'm north of hwy 4. Don't hunt as many weekends as everybody else. So I can post to the forum for folks if need be. But I give it hell during the week after work.


----------



## lettheairout

MrFish said:


> Surely we can come together and let SICF borrow a .30 cal for the season.....


Anybody got anything bigger then .30


----------



## delta dooler

How bout them teams????!


----------



## sureicanfish

shut y'alls uneducated cracker mouths. i got a 270, 35rem, 44mag, and the 2-fiddy (which puts a .223 to shame but we ain't starting that again since you all know it's true and just like being jerks and poop faces)

oh yeah, neener


----------



## 192

...


----------



## Emerald Ghost

How about a 5th ?


----------



## espo16

Emerald Ghost said:


> How about a 5th ?


Pat, you playin?


----------



## Outside9

Does it matter if the deer has a bullet hole, quartered up and in a cooler when the photo is taken?

I was just moving some stuff out of my truck into the barn when I had at least two does and two yearlings come out and stare at me from approximately 75 yards away.

In case anyone wants to know, it was 1736 when they came out.


----------



## espo16

37...8 more slots available!!! I aint waitin' till 8!!! LOL


----------



## smokin berlinet

Hey ref, are we shooting for 38 still?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Do we get extra points for a recovered .223 kill? haha


----------



## espo16

smokin berlinet said:


> Hey ref, are we shooting for 38 still?


???


----------



## espo16

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Do we get extra points for a recovered .223 kill? haha


:ban:


----------



## jaster

JasterDillian is 17 as well, but he is not driving yet, he does hunt with friends now and again, so place him in appropriate category


----------



## damnifino3

Win or lose this is going to get very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

espo16 said:


> Pat, you playin?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'd like to but don't want to be a handicap in a team situation. The only hunting I'm doing before Christmas is a Missouri bow hunt next week.

I'll still enjoy listening to you guys talking smack though. 
(Y'all need to make Fink hunt solo).


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

espo16 said:


> :ban:


Man harsh.... Haven't been playing with the wood much?:whistling:


----------



## delta dooler

How bout them teams?


----------



## espo16

wait..... Need one more!!!!


----------



## Hound_dog

damnifino3 said:


> Win or lose this is going to get very interesting to say the least.


Very!


----------



## lettheairout

jaster said:


> JasterDillian is 17 as well, but he is not driving yet, he does hunt with friends now and again, so place him in appropriate category


Was he out dove hunting a few weeks back on a Friday afternoon with a friend 

sent from outside your window


----------



## espo16

Somebody sign somebody up...


----------



## lettheairout

Where has jmunoz been 

sent from outside your window


----------



## sureicanfish

call it a wild card slot and make teams, is try'n in???


----------



## jim t

This seems like a lot of rules and work for a simple backyard game of "corn hole"...

Jim

:whistling::whistling:


----------



## espo16

sure said:


> call it a wild card slot and make teams, is try'n in???


 
Done... Thanks Kevin!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

keep feeding those pets Kevin!!


----------



## delta dooler

C'mon somebody!!! Sign you mammy's uncles cousins bro in law up!!!!


----------



## espo16

double checking I didn't miss any body...


----------



## smokin berlinet

lettheairout said:


> Where has jmunoz been
> 
> sent from outside your window


I don't think he has posted in awhile.... I forgot about him. The Cadillac deer hauler...


----------



## smokin berlinet

espo16 said:


> double checking I didn't miss any body...


Kinda excited to see the fall out of the team results... good luck everyone... who is going to slay more this year? Skullmount or his lil cuz?? That should be a side bet..


----------



## lettheairout

smokin berlinet said:


> I don't think he has posted in awhile.... I forgot about him. The Cadillac deer hauler...


Yeah been a few years. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## espo16

uh oh....


----------



## hyco

I think fall turkey should not only be minus 50 points, said offender should have to run naked around the court house square to appease the turkey gods and absolve them of their sins


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

espo16 said:


> Somebody sign somebody up...


Throw Bigbulls in


----------



## espo16

1. Skullmount1988
2. Themasterbaiter
3. Brandon_spc2
4. Damnifino3
5. Delta dooler
6. Sure,icanfish
7. Kennyw523
8. Jtpowell
9. Espo16
10. James fink
11. Grouper22
12. llllllllll
13. 706z
14. Tfrizz30
15. Gamechanger98
16. Bowfisher
17. Blackwater bounty
18. Jspooney
19. Smokin berlinet
20. Chasing tail
21. Zgobbler
22. Dehook
23. Hyco
24. Toma
25. Piercfh
26. Jaster
27. Outside9
28. Achim
29. Fc medina24
30. Lettheairout
31. Jason
32. Gastonfish
33. Naclh2odave
34. Splittine
35. Tracker10
36. Skiny watr
37. Joe buck
38. Jasterdillian
39. Broadheadstiffshaft
40. Backwoods11
41. Hound_dog
42. BigBulls


----------



## espo16

Drum roll.......


----------



## espo16

ready?


----------



## TFRIZZ30

I have hit refresh way to many times in the last two hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

http://youtu.be/5Yf70MCNAe4


----------



## espo16

Typing teams out now!!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

I'm waiting to call Kerry tonight and hear him say "What the hell did you get me into" lmao


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Killing us smalls lol


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## delta dooler

I think it's been mentioned already, but I think if everyone threw some change in for Espo's generosity it would be great, $10 a head would just about cover everything for you eh Espo?


----------



## sureicanfish

No Try'n? Too bad Kevin!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

delta dooler said:


> I think it's been mentioned already, but I think if everyone threw some change in for Espo's generosity it would be great, $10 a head would just about cover everything for you eh Espo?


I was thinking the samething like a gofund me pot or something.


----------



## TFRIZZ30

PayPal gift no fees involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

All ya gotta do is cut and paste. You type like old people screw.


----------



## jvalhenson

delta dooler said:


> I think it's been mentioned already, but I think if everyone threw some change in for Espo's generosity it would be great, $10 a head would just about cover everything for you eh Espo?


I'm in for that


----------



## espo16

shit...missed 2.....
need 1 more.


----------



## TFRIZZ30

Delta can count as 2 since he has the next month off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

http://youtu.be/5Yf70MCNAe4

Well, back to watching Finks pig dogs.


----------



## espo16

1. Bowfisher/ llllllllll/ 706z
2. Joe buck/ Jspooney/ Jason
3. Toma/ Jasterdillian/ James fink
4. Gastonfish/ Chasing tail/ Tfrizz30
5. Jaster/ Brandon_spc2/ Jtpowell
6. Sure,icanfish/ Smokin berlinet/ Backwoods11
7. Themasterbaiter/ Delta dooler/ Dehook
8. Gamechanger98/ Zgobbler/ Grouper22
9. Damnifino3/ Achim/ Kennyw523
10. Piercfh/ BigBulls/ Espo16
11. Splittine/ Blackwater bounty/ Fc medina24
12. Tracker10/ Lettheairout/ Naclh2odave
13. Hyco/ Skullmount1988/ Skiny watr
14. Jvalhenson/ croakerkiller/ hound_dog


----------



## Hound_dog

Missed me


----------



## espo16

Hound_dog said:


> Missed me


fixed


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

:thumbup:


----------



## damnifino3

Game on!!!


----------



## Outside9

Either I'm blind or I didn't make that last list

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

I'm out!!!!!


----------



## skullmount1988

Damn team 8 is stacked


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Outside9 said:


> Either I'm blind or I didn't make that last list
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


We didn't make the cut in the draft


----------



## espo16

Outside9 said:


> Either I'm blind or I didn't make that last list
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


lemme recheck... you should be on team 13... wait one


----------



## delta dooler

skullmount1988 said:


> Damn team 8 is stacked


I ain't worried about no team 8!! Y'all done made me "take it to another level"!


----------



## Hound_dog

Yeah i think yall two were with me.


----------



## lettheairout

Alrighty then. Let the games begin. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## lettheairout

Can we get a rule change for bow season only for a 2 hour window after letting arrow fly. Gives it time to die then get on track. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## GameChanger98

Y'all better be worried about team 8 I am on it


----------



## delta dooler

GameChanger98 said:


> Y'all better be worried about team 8 I am on it


Psh......


----------



## MrFish

espo16 said:


> 1. Bowfisher/ llllllllll/ 706z
> 2. Joe buck/ Jspooney/ Jason
> 3. Toma/ Jasterdillian/ James fink
> 4. Gastonfish/ Chasing tail/ Tfrizz30
> 5. Jaster/ Brandon_spc2/ Jtpowell
> 6. Sure,icanfish/ Smokin berlinet/ Backwoods11
> 7. Themasterbaiter/ Delta dooler/ Dehook
> 8. Gamechanger98/ Zgobbler/ Grouper22
> 9. Damnifino3/ Achim/ Kennyw523
> 10. Piercfh/ BigBulls/ Espo16
> 11. Splittine/ Blackwater bounty/ Fc medina24
> 12. Tracker10/ Lettheairout/ Naclh2odave
> 13. Hyco/ Skullmount1988/ Skiny watr
> 14. Jvalhenson/ croakerkiller/ hound_dog



It started because of John B. and he's not in it??:blink:


----------



## jvalhenson

Ok croaker and stewart(hound edited out)we got em.....here's my MS public land limits from the last few years these jokers ain't got a chance....
























































































Bring it!


----------



## Dagwood

You guys enjoy it but I never could see making hunting competative. I'm out.


----------



## espo16

1. Bowfisher/ llllllllll/ 706z
2. Joe buck/ Jspooney/ Jason
3. Toma/ Jasterdillian/ James fink
4. Gastonfish/ Chasing tail/ Tfrizz30
5. Jaster/ Brandon_spc2/ Jtpowell
6. Sure,icanfish/ Smokin berlinet/ Backwoods11
7. Themasterbaiter/ Delta dooler/ Dehook
8. Gamechanger98/ Zgobbler/ Grouper22
9. Damnifino3/ Achim/ Kennyw523
10. Piercfh/ BigBulls/ Espo16
11. Splittine/ Blackwater bounty/ Fc medina24
12. Tracker10/ Lettheairout/ Naclh2odave
13. Hound_dog/ Outside9/ Broadheadstiffshaft
14. Hyco/ Skullmount1988/ Skiny watr
15. Jvalhenson/ croakerkiller/ stewart_fish
16. John B/ Johnathan B/ J Booker


----------



## sureicanfish

John B can be on my team, com'on #6!!!


----------



## Outside9

Thank you

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

sure said:


> John B can be on my team, com'on #6!!!


he's on team 16...


----------



## MrFish

espo16 said:


> he's on team 16...


He can have his own special hand sign too.....


----------



## Outside9

You going to sign any late comers? I don't see that young fellow I believe is a fireman.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

they can be on team 16


----------



## Splittine

Drop me off and put Bone on my team.


----------



## jaster

lettheairout said:


> Was he out dove hunting a few weeks back on a Friday afternoon with a friend
> 
> sent from outside your window


Yes he was. Spull the details????


----------



## espo16

nope... youre in.... had a couple pm me as I was typin the first list out..... that's what messed me up... we'll get two more before nights over... he can be in suspense to find out who his teammates are gonna be....


----------



## John B.

I'm on my own team twice?


----------



## Hound_dog

Now that im not on jvalhensons team. I think he should be disqualified.


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> I'm on my own team twice?


Had to handicap those high fence skills.:whistling:


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> I'm on my own team twice?


roll tide...


----------



## lettheairout

jaster said:


> Yes he was. Spull the details????


Ha. Not gonna rat him out. No I was shooting a field and he and a friend came to the same field for a bit. Then I had them follow me to another. They hung out a bit a got outta there. Birds weren't flying and it was hot. Very respectful kids. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## jaster

Welll thats good to know, lol


----------



## jspooney

I'm totally good with Joe Buck....but...Jason? Dang. Guess I'll have to carry his load. Have you seen his posts the last few years? Remember the one that was 10 yards away? Talk about starting uphill.


----------



## sureicanfish

I'm sure skokin berlinet is thrilled too! Haha


----------



## JT Powell

Smokin berlinet/ Backwoods11, you two may owe me after Saturday.


----------



## jaster

Im gonna have a reason to kill a few of those I put my boys on every year!!!


----------



## tracker10

This year will have everyone on their toes. Good luck to all, weathers looking good for opening weekend.


----------



## Outside9

jaster said:


> Im gonna have a reason to kill a few of those I put my boys on every year!!!


Oh come on now, you are trying to take credit for those boy's deer.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

I hear a cookout after the season when all the shit talking has subsided! This should be a fun season.


----------



## toma

jaster said:


> Im gonna have a reason to kill a few of those I put my boys on every year!!!


No let the boys have them, specially Dillon. :whistling:


----------



## skullmount1988

Who the hell is hyco and skinnyjeans?


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> Who the hell is hyco and skinnyjeans?




Lol ...calm down jr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

The master baiter , Dehook, y'all boys do what ya do, remember this, YOU CANT KILL EM FROM THE COUCH!!


----------



## John B.




----------



## skullmount1988

smokin berlinet said:


> Kinda excited to see the fall out of the team results... good luck everyone... who is going to slay more this year? Skullmount or his lil cuz?? That should be a side bet..


It's always a competition between us. He killed the most last year but I killed the biggest so this year I have to shut him up.


----------



## delta dooler

skullmount1988 said:


> Who the hell is hyco and skinnyjeans?


Skinnyjeans????


----------



## hyco

skullmount1988 said:


> Who the hell is hyco and skinnyjeans?


I can back out.


----------



## lettheairout

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I hear a cookout after the season when all the shit talking has subsided! This should be a fun season.


Fo sho

sent from outside your window


----------



## delta dooler

Just out of curiosity, what is Floridas deer limit? I'm good for 5 does and 3 bucks in the 'Sipp


----------



## John B.

Iffin I'm the only one on my team, I better dust off the .22 and q beam.


----------



## lettheairout

delta dooler said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is Floridas deer limit? I'm good for 5 does and 3 bucks in the 'Sipp


2 bucks per day everyday. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## skullmount1988

hyco said:


> I can back out.


I'm just messing around. Hell I don't care who's on my team. I'm gonna hunt how I always do. This is all for fun. I hope everyone kills their share of deer this year. The only one I wanna beat is my cousin cause I have to listen to his loud mouth all year


----------



## toma

So exactly how do I take a selfie and include deer, myself, sign, secret hand sign?


----------



## espo16

Very few will harvest that many over here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr

hyco said:


> I can back out.





Me too if there's a problem already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

skullmount1988 said:


> Who the hell is hyco and skinnyjeans?


Your in good shape with hyco specially for the turkeys. Don't know any skinny jeans 

sent from outside your window


----------



## jaster

Yea, you better get a FL Lic and get your arse to Fl for the next 27 days and h7nt bama while you work, lol

Just had Dillian an Eye appt today, he us getting contacts and a new prescription. He doesnt know his Early Christmas gift is a new AR10 either because JJ wants his .270, lol


----------



## lettheairout

hit list deer of mine. Only problem is he has only showed in daylight 2 times in 3 years 

sent from outside your window


----------



## espo16

I'll show you day after tomorrow.... twice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

A few I'm after this year...


----------



## skullmount1988

skiny watr said:


> Me too if there's a problem already!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a joke buddy. Glad to be on a team with ya. Like I said it's all in fun. I can care less who's on the team. Win or lose my freezer will be full by the end of november.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

delta dooler said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is Floridas deer limit? I'm good for 5 does and 3 bucks in the 'Sipp


You will already top anyone in this thread with that limit :no:


----------



## jim t

Just a question?

If you aim, shoot, and miss a lot, does it count against you?

If so, draft ME versus grouper22.

I'm happy to sit at home and win.

Jim

Seriously boys and girls, good luck!


----------



## stewart_fish

I made it!! Man i almost missed out cause it took so long to read all this. Good luck boys. Saturday should be fun. Look forward to posting pics of kils. Hopefully my new phone is actually water proof cause its gonna be tested in blood this year &#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;
Thanks espo. Good luck peeps.


----------



## skiny watr

skullmount1988 said:


> It's a joke buddy. Glad to be on a team with ya. Like I said it's all in fun. I can care less who's on the team. Win or lose my freezer will be full by the end of november.




Cool! Where do you hunt skull? I'm up NW of Atmore in Little River. Got another week of kids baseball and softball and then it's on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

https://vimeo.com/188238948


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin berlinet

sure said:


> I'm sure skokin berlinet is thrilled too! Haha


Ahh, no worries... I'm rooting for the underdawgs..hell, i may even bust the ole 223 out, we should get double points for each harvest...


----------



## skullmount1988

skiny watr said:


> Cool! Where do you hunt skull? I'm up NW of Atmore in Little River. Got another week of kids baseball and softball and then it's on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunt in blackwater. I've also got ball practice up until Nov 6th. Since your in Bama you need to take advantage of that doe a day rule lol. I'm hoping to pile em up during bow season


----------



## zgobbler5

Maybe we can do a spring contest as well!?! But hey, let's enjoy deer season. Finally getting some cooler temps. Last weekend was a bust in Bama with the heat. Headed out tomorrow to try it. May have to hit up my spots in Florida this weekend for the slickheads. No Does in Bama zone B till 25th Tuesday.


----------



## delta dooler

skiny watr said:


> Cool! Where do you hunt skull? I'm up NW of Atmore in Little River. Got another week of kids baseball and softball and then it's on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted Little River a while back, was in Little River hunting club, them deer are scared of the sunshine ! That's q-beam territory


----------



## delta dooler

smokin berlinet said:


> Ahh, no worries... I'm rooting for the underdawgs..hell, i may even bust the ole 223 out, we should get double points for each harvest...


Yea, cause you'll have to shoot em twice!!


----------



## John B.

So who's on my damn team?


----------



## hyco

zgobbler5 said:


> Maybe we can do a spring contest as well!?! But hey, let's enjoy deer season. Finally getting some cooler temps. Last weekend was a bust in Bama with the heat. Headed out tomorrow to try it. May have to hit up my spots in Florida this weekend for the slickheads. No Does in Bama zone B till 25th Tuesday.


Absolutely NOT!!! Don't do anything that might piss off the turkey hunting gods! Nobody cares about a dang ole pine goat. I can shoot them in my backyard whenever or if needed. Don't go messing with turkeys.


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> So who's on my damn team?




Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

You shouldn't have changed my avatar to a blue falcon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco

delta dooler said:


> I hunted Little River a while back, was in Little River hunting club, them deer are scared of the sunshine ! That's q-beam territory


I think that was the club we'd bring dogs up to the 1st weekend of December . It was about 10/12 years ago. Don't know if they still do that


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think he was being funny


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> You shouldn't have changed my avatar to a blue falcon...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't do that. Hell, I don't even know how to do that.


----------



## skiny watr

delta dooler said:


> I hunted Little River a while back, was in Little River hunting club, them deer are scared of the sunshine ! That's q-beam territory




Yeah they can be around the big fields for sure. Luckily we don't have that problem on our place. We hear shots all through the night at times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> I didn't do that. Hell, I don't even know how to do that.




Yeah...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1

I'm out this event, but if I hit any big bucks with my work van going up or down 85 at night,I wanna donate them to the sicf foundation, oops meant sicf bad arse deer slaying team!


----------



## 192

jim t said:


> Just a question?
> 
> If you aim, shoot, and miss a lot, does it count against you?
> 
> If so, draft ME versus grouper22.
> 
> I'm happy to sit at home and win.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Seriously boys and girls, good luck!


Well, looks like you are enjoying your time in the Keys. Go Gators lol.


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was that grouper 22 ***...


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> It was that grouper 22 ***...




Riiiiight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Mike I'm bout to eject your ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr

grouper22 said:


> Well, looks like you are enjoying your time in the Keys. Go Gators lol.




Damn! I can't unsee that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

I am as pure and innocent as fresh fallen snow. Just because John lacks the stones to admit his deviant behavior, don't lump me into his band of misfits. Caw caw


----------



## MrFish

espo16 said:


> Riiiiight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If John B. did it, let me know. That means he lied to me! I tried to get him to change Splitter's, but he said he needed a laptop.


----------



## delta dooler

Good vid Espo, imma do what I normally do, we eat deer at my house! Not for nostalgia, we eat deer because it saves me a pile of $, just like my garden saves me a pile of money, we are working our way toward being more "self sufficient", we've got goats, chickens, and a couple cows, I'm willing to bet, we spend less than $200 a month to feed a family of 4.

Imma get my 5 does and 3 bucks regardless of the contest, I can say this, i am going to be a little more selective on what we take, last year we made a couple boo boos by taking a nubb buck for a doe, and we took a couple smallish does, but we did what we always do, WE FILLED THE FREEZERS. 

Looking forward to seeing the fruits of everyone's harvest, hope SICF puts us all to shame!!


----------



## espo16

delta dooler said:


> Good vid Espo, imma do what I normally do, we eat deer at my house! Not for nostalgia, we eat deer because it saves me a pile of $, just like my garden saves me a pile of money, we are working our way toward being more "self sufficient", we've got goats, chickens, and a couple cows, I'm willing to bet, we spend less than $200 a month to feed a family of 4.
> 
> Imma get my 5 does and 3 bucks regardless of the contest, I can say this, i am going to be a little more selective on what we take, last year we made a couple boo boos by taking a nubb buck for a doe, and we took a couple smallish does, but we did what we always do, WE FILLED THE FREEZERS.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the fruits of everyone's harvest, hope SICF puts us all to shame!!




Yep... after winning all that processin' stuff at the banquet last week Ima save a ton of money myself... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr

hyco said:


> I think that was the club we'd bring dogs up to the 1st weekend of December . It was about 10/12 years ago. Don't know if they still do that




They do still run dogs up the road from us. We see more deer when they do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t

I do not see a picture... guessing that's a good thing though.

Jim


----------



## John B.

Still not sure about my team...


----------



## 192

jim t said:


> I do not see a picture... guessing that's a good thing though.
> 
> Jim


Lol, that picture is old! 2003ish!:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> Lol, that picture is old! 2003ish!:thumbsup:


Yep, we are a bit bigger now...

Jim


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

361 posts in two days...must be a pff record. It took me over an hour to get through all 37 pages. I'll play if John B. still needs a team. I know I usually only post for fishing but I'm an avid hunter as well. If it's too late don't go out of your way. I was off the forum for a couple of days.


----------



## espo16

Team 16... John B/ Johnathan B/ thegoodlieutenant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

How many youngsters in it? Do them individual basis?


----------



## espo16

Individual.... bout 6 or 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Awesome.


----------



## jaster

So who is gonna organize the collection/donation? I have paypal!


----------



## Splittine

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> 361 posts in two days...must be a pff record. It took me over an hour to get through all 37 pages. I'll play if John B. still needs a team. I know I usually only post for fishing but I'm an avid hunter as well. If it's too late don't go out of your way. I was off the forum for a couple of days.


Far from it. We had some back in the day do that in a few hrs. Man this forum has calmed down a lot.


----------



## John B.

It's a beautiful morning boys!

T minus 24 hours!!!!


----------



## 706Z

Fin windy! Well I'm on team # 1 which is fitting because we will be winning this thing. First a team name. I nominate Team " Backstrap Inc. " What say you team mates?Bowfisher, llllll where do y'all hunt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Team 16: John B/ Lieutenant ZKO/ Team Stuckem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

Who's my sucker Val?:whistling:


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> Team 16: John B/ Lieutenant ZKO/ Team Stuckem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take it. 

This weather got me like


----------



## bowfisher

We need a sticky thread quick fast and in a hurry.

706z - I'm mostly south of Tallahassee on state land.


----------



## John B.

One of us mods will make a sticky of the teams/rules here in a bit.


----------



## 706Z

bowfisher said:


> We need a sticky thread quick fast and in a hurry.
> 
> 706z - I'm mostly south of Tallahassee on state land.




Roger. I'm mostly BW. Think lllllll is Eglin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney

Jason said:


> Who's my sucker Val?:whistling:


You are stuck with me and JoeBuck


----------



## sureicanfish

Got 2 spots in bw picked out and brushed in for a ground sit in the morning!


----------



## John B.

sure said:


> Got 2 spots in bw picked out and brushed in for a ground sit in the morning!


Oh good God you're setting up for failure your first day... lol


----------



## sureicanfish

Closest I got to a bow kill last year was standing in front of a tree, just drew way too early, this year I'm just using my knife


----------



## John B.

sure said:


> Closest I got to a bow kill last year was standing in front of a tree, just drew way too early, this year I'm just using my knife


You need a climber?


----------



## sureicanfish

John B. said:


> You need a climber?


Negative, will probly climb in the afternoon.


----------



## John B.

sure said:


> Negative, will probly climb in the afternoon.


Ok, I got a spare iffin ya needed one.


----------



## Outside9

John B. said:


> It's a beautiful morning boys!
> 
> T minus 24 hours!!!!


What? I thought Florida opened up this morning?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Nope, tmrw


----------



## Outside9

I guess I better go ahead and hide this one

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9

Let's Get It On!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mspooney

Well watch out boys, they did a dress run through yesterday to make sure everything is ready to go and they are itchin to shoot something. Only problem now is Peyton lost his release.


----------



## espo16

mspooney said:


> Well watch out boys, they did a dress run through yesterday to make sure everything is ready to go and they are itchin to shoot something. Only problem now is Peyton lost his release.




Till the feller on the right to lean forward a tad... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebuck

Poor fellas ... y'all need to catch up all the slack I'll be throwing around, at least till dove season is over! Ha! 




jspooney said:


> You are stuck with me and JoeBuck


----------



## delta dooler

https://vimeo.com/188308719


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llllllllll

706Z said:


> Fin windy! Well I'm on team # 1 which is fitting because we will be winning this thing. First a team name. I nominate Team " Backstrap Inc. " What say you team mates?Bowfisher, llllll where do y'all hunt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on the Eglin Rez like an Alabama tick on a **** hound. I also will be Kentucky for a 7 day bow during the rut. Team name bs inc. is cool.
:thumbup:


----------



## Telum Pisces

TheMasterBaiter said:


> I don't know if I'm going to like this whole alphabetical team lol not sure how this is going to work out lol
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


Yeah that means I'm going to be stuck with someone that master baits in the stand vs killing deer


----------



## mspooney

espo16 said:


> Till the feller on the right to lean forward a tad...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lean forward towards the bow? a few inches, more than a few inches? What will that do? 

I taught them everything I know, which was from watching a few videos online. This is the first we we all be flinging arrows so any help is much appreciated by us, feared by the deer.


----------



## Splittine

mspooney said:


> Lean forward towards the bow? a few inches, more than a few inches? What will that do?
> 
> I taught them everything I know, which was from watching a few videos online. This is the first we we all be flinging arrows so any help is much appreciated by us, feared by the deer.


Yes and bend the knees. Straight up is bad form. Flex the knees and relax. Won't be long and they will be stacking them up.


----------



## skiny watr

mspooney said:


> Lean forward towards the bow? a few inches, more than a few inches? What will that do?
> 
> I taught them everything I know, which was from watching a few videos online. This is the first we we all be flinging arrows so any help is much appreciated by us, feared by the deer.


Bend at the waist from an elevated stand. If you just drop your bow arm you will more than likely shoot over the top of your intended target.


----------



## John B.

How many points for ones I hit with my truck?


----------



## Splittine

Can we add hogs since we got yotes and bobcats? If so y'all might as well hang it up.


----------



## jaster

JohnB thats a good point to bring up. I say Bonus points!!!


----------



## delta dooler

Splittine said:


> Can we add hogs since we got yotes and bobcats? If so y'all might as well hang it up.


I ain't wasting no bullets on hogs, y'all have at it!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Telum Pisces said:


> Yeah that means I'm going to be stuck with someone that master baits in the stand vs killing deer



Lmao












Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B.

Splittine said:


> Can we add hogs since we got yotes and bobcats? If so y'all might as well hang it up.


No.


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> No.


Screw you.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Splittine said:


> Can we add hogs since we got yotes and bobcats? If so y'all might as well hang it up.




They are already added...










Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Splittine

Damn I missed it within all the cluster. Game on girls.


----------



## bowfisher

I vote to add an amendment against night/thermal hog hunting.


----------



## TFRIZZ30

Night / thermal hog hunting should fall under the depredation rule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

...


----------



## delta dooler

If hogs can be shot at night, so can the deer!!!!! Tirdy point buck going down !


----------



## Outside9

I see hogs on there.

Y'all aren't seriously going to shoot bobcats just to shoot one?

I'm personally against shooting bobcats unless you plan to mount it or it is causing your farm critters harm.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

Outside9 said:


> I see hogs on there.
> 
> Y'all aren't seriously shoot bobcats just to shoot one?
> 
> I'm personally against shooting bobcats unless you plan to mount it or it is causing you farm critters harm.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I won't let one walk and I'll throw them in the ditch. The amount of damage they do to the turkey population is unreal.


----------



## Outside9

Oh, now I see. Yeah, no night hog hunting

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Never shot a bobcat, but had a lot of opportunities. I'll kill one this year to mount.


----------



## Outside9

John B. said:


> Never shot a bobcat, but had a lot of opportunities. I'll kill one this year to mount.


I haven't either but if I see the right one I might shoot it for a nice mount.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## toma

Hey Delta D, are y'all selling those butts whole? If so how much, when, where? Be heading your way this afternoon and may buy one if the church is selling them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

John B. said:


> It's a beautiful morning boys!
> 
> T minus 24 hours!!!!


I can't even focus on work...deer were moving like crazy this morning on the dirt roads in laurel hill. Im ready to hunt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

toma said:


> Hey Delta D, are y'all selling those butts whole? If so how much, when, where? Be heading your way this afternoon and may buy one if the church is selling them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bud, were not selling whole butts, I'm smoking these so we can have 500 pulled pork BBQ sandwiches for "Praise in The park" tommorow, sorry, o wish I could.


----------



## toma

delta dooler said:


> No bud, were not selling whole butts, I'm smoking these so we can have 500 pulled pork BBQ sandwiches for "Praise in The park" tommorow, sorry, o wish I could.


No prob. Just wanted to help out if that was the case and see what kind of chef you are.


----------



## Hound_dog

Outside9 said:


> I'm a ringer, for the opposing team.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'll be damned, i guess we just need to hope the other guy has a little more motivation than us.


----------



## Bodupp

Ol' Espo somehow got him a ringer in Piercef, better known as The Googan.

Woodland creatures follow him around because he's one of them - born and raised in the woods.

The shitass was s'posed to take me striper fishing today, but I never heard from him, probably 'cause he's piling up points for Espo's team.

Oh, and I didn't participate in this contest because there was no category for shots made over 400 yards. :whistling:


----------



## bchadcherry

Mmmm. We killed 30 hogs out of traps last year.... maybe I should get i. On this. Or change my scree name to splithoof, so I'll be paired up with chases team!!


----------



## skiny watr

*Team Name*

hyco / skullmount1988

What ya'll think of the name & logo?

Damn, I'm supposed to be workin but I can't get them deers off the brain!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Outside9 said:


> I see hogs on there.
> 
> Y'all aren't seriously going to shoot bobcats just to shoot one?
> 
> I'm personally against shooting bobcats unless you plan to mount it or it is causing your farm critters harm.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Bobcat steps out I am popping one.. I want one mounted and if you have never ate a bobcat or mountain lion.... Bobcat isn't to bad but I can't compare it to Mountain Lion now that stuff is good. I got lucky once and tried both of them when I went through New Mexico.


----------



## Outside9

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Bobcat steps out I am popping one.. I want one mounted and if you have never ate a bobcat or mountain lion.... Bobcat isn't to bad.


I don't think so!



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces

bowfisher said:


> I vote to add an amendment against night/thermal hog hunting.


Legal hunting is legal hunting. You don't need anything special to hunt hogs at night!!!

I've been doing for years with just a light.


----------



## skullmount1988

skiny watr said:


> hyco / skullmount1988
> 
> What ya'll think of the name & logo?
> 
> Damn, I'm supposed to be workin but I can't get them deers off the brain!


Just so you know if you get stickers made I'm not gonna put em on my back window or cooler.


----------



## skullmount1988

Hogs should only count just like a predator only when killed while deer hunting


----------



## John B.

Personally I think this contest is being over Complicated by all the BS this is a deer killing competition.


----------



## skiny watr

skullmount1988 said:


> Just so you know if you get stickers made I'm not gonna put em on my back window or cooler.




Nah, me either. Just made it for the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

If we're adding all these other game animals, the alligator I killed a few months ago counts for 500 points. I'm just saying...


----------



## Splittine

I'm bowing out. I never really officially entered anyways. I probably won't even touch the trigger on a deer this year, my year will be spent getting my son his first deer.


----------



## skiny watr

Splittine said:


> I'm bowing out. I never really officially entered anyways. I probably won't even touch the trigger on a deer this year, my year will be spent getting my son his first deer.



Hope he gets a biggun!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Y'all have fun. I have no idea what's going on in this mess. I'll post up my adventures as usual. I have hardly had time to get on here and keep up with this stuff with moving and my injury etc...


----------



## Achim2

Alreight! Lets stop talking and lets spill some blood tomorrow. May the best team (#9) win !
Be safe out there and good luck to all of you!


----------



## Bodupp

Splittine said:


> I'm bowing out. I never really officially entered anyways. I probably won't even touch the trigger on a deer this year, my year will be spent getting my son his first deer.


If you succeed, it oughta be worth more points that a 10 pt. buck.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Hound_dog said:


> I'll be damned, i guess we just need to hope the other guy has a little more motivation than us.


TEAM LUCKY 13!! I like it!! Hey fellas sorry hadn't been on here to say hi and I'm glad to be on yalls team but I'm still workin nightshift, and I'm about to be done in about 11 more days then it's ON! Yes sir I'm motivated, huntn season is what I work for! I should be off for most all the season. Ill miss the opener but I'll be in it for the long haul! If y'all hunt this weekend put something on the ground forTEAM LUCKY 13 I'll be watching for pics! Good luck to everybody and be careful out there!


----------



## delta dooler

Dehook, Themasterbaiter, have y'all got us a name picked out?


----------



## Outside9

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> TEAM LUCKY 13!! I like it!! Hey fellas sorry hadn't been on here to say hi and I'm glad to be on yalls team but I'm still workin nightshift, and I'm about to be done in about 11 more days then it's ON! Yes sir I'm motivated, huntn season is what I work for! I should be off for most all the season. Ill miss the opener but I'll be in it for the long haul! If y'all hunt this weekend put something on the ground forTEAM LUCKY 13 I'll be watching for pics! Good luck to everybody and be careful out there!


We are counting on you to carry the team.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> TEAM LUCKY 13!! I like it!! Hey fellas sorry hadn't been on here to say hi and I'm glad to be on yalls team but I'm still workin nightshift, and I'm about to be done in about 11 more days then it's ON! Yes sir I'm motivated, huntn season is what I work for! I should be off for most all the season. Ill miss the opener but I'll be in it for the long haul! If y'all hunt this weekend put something on the ground forTEAM LUCKY 13 I'll be watching for pics! Good luck to everybody and be careful out there!


Sounds good, I should be good for at least a doe come sunday but who knows.


----------



## hyco

espo16 said:


> Team 16: John B/ Lieutenant ZKO/ Team Stuckem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang you done stuck ole JohnB with a dog hunter. Which one made you mad? JohnB or stuckem ?


----------



## John B.

hyco said:


> Dang you done stuck ole JohnB with a dog hunter. Which one made you mad? JohnB or stuckem ?


Oh hell...


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

So I am on a team with Jaster and Jtpowell.... I'm liking our odds! 

Espo you might be carrying bigbulls from his past few seasons... lmao


----------



## JT Powell

I'm liking our odds also.


----------



## llllllllll

Damn, seen my bow sitting by the front door and it was just a quivering. Ready to go!!


----------



## jaster

Me too Fellas. Boys may be down in Gainesville for a few weeks starting some new treatments. That said may be a slow start, but I should be xontributing by end of Nov!!!

How bout JasterDillian with Fink... maybe he will share with me, lol


----------



## espo16

jaster said:


> How bout JasterDillian with Fink... maybe he will share with me, lol



I dunno... he missed the whole bag earlier....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Be safe tomorrow boys. Wear them safety harnesses. I'm out. May check in tomorrow on the way to BW... hunting north of 4. No signal til lunch.

We gonna be at the baker country kitchen round 11 if any of wants to share a table.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

John B. said:


> Be safe tomorrow boys. Wear them safety harnesses. I'm out. May check in tomorrow.




Same here guys!! Good luck, stay safe, watch out for predators, and wear your harnesses!! I will be day dreaming of you hunts as I sit behind my desk! Hope to see your good reports tomorrow! 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

Misunderstood the rules I guess. Thought you had to report your shot then you have an hour.


----------



## espo16

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Misunderstood the rules I guess. Thought you had to report your shot then you have an hour.




Well done young lieutenant....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

You are correct....first kill of the season... congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish

Doe down


----------



## TFRIZZ30

gastonfish said:


> Doe down




Scott we are team 4. Thanks for getting us on the board. I will start getting after them next weekend and hopefully contribute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

espo16 said:


> You are correct....first kill of the season... congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

On the rodeo page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

damnifino3 said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


He's responding about something posted on the sticky thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

10-4 I was confused

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

Had me messed up too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Misunderstood the rules I guess. Thought you had to report your shot then you have an hour.


How's that bow? Carbon cure? I got the same one.


----------



## dehook

*sounds good to me*



delta dooler said:


> Dehook, Themasterbaiter, have y'all got us a name picked out?
> View attachment 816561


I didn't get to help out our team this morning. I had a doe and a spotted fawn come in. Mom got a free pass today. We need to spot everyone a few points anyhow! Good luck everyone and everyone be safe!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

stewart_fish said:


> How's that bow? Carbon cure? I got the same one.


Yea Carbon Cure. Can't say enough about it. Havent had to touch a thing on it for 3 seasons now. Havent moved a sight pin since day one. Matched with Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streaks and Rage Hypos. Made a moderately difficult shot today with speed and precision.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

dehook said:


> I didn't get to help out our team this morning. I had a doe and a spotted fawn come in. Mom got a free pass today. We need to spot everyone a few points anyhow! Good luck everyone and everyone be safe!



This is my view today.... Tomorrow though....












Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Hound_dog

Getting about that time y'all put some meat on the ground. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

Can you post the teams and the rules at the top of the scoring thread so I dont have to skim through page after page on this one?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Well pops has already put the pressure on me! Wacked him a nanny!


----------



## MrFish

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Can you post the teams and the rules at the top of the scoring thread so I dont have to skim through page after page on this one?


Dang Millennials. Get some dirt under your fingernails....


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

MrFish said:


> Dang Millennials. Get some dirt under your fingernails....


Haha not a millenial by choice or trade. Wish I was right now though...sure I wouldnt be having this here problem. Theres prolly an app for it that I dont know about


----------



## 192

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Can you post the teams and the rules at the top of the scoring thread so I dont have to skim through page after page on this one?


Done...


----------



## jaster

Did they post rules in the contest post?


----------



## jaster

Answered my question reading, lol


----------



## dehook

delta dooler said:


> I think it's been mentioned already, but I think if everyone threw some change in for Espo's generosity it would be great, $10 a head would just about cover everything for you eh Espo?


Did anyone get this started. I just want to make sure I haven't missed it. I haven't seen anything else posted about it but I'm sure everyone is in the woods this weekend and will get it set up this week if they haven't already done so. Hell, I just want to get everyone together, sit by the fire and listen to Espo play that guitar. Good luck guys and be careful. I'll be out a couple days this week trying to get my freezer full.


----------



## Buckchaser

Think they already started, there's a sticky thread at the top for it. I missed it, I was in Greenville and could view it as a visitor but pff won't let me log in on my phone anymore for some reason. Hate I missed it.


----------



## Hound_dog

Buckchaser said:


> Think they already started, there's a sticky thread at the top for it. I missed it, I was in Greenville and could view it as a visitor but pff won't let me log in on my phone anymore for some reason. Hate I missed it.


I was wondering why you didn't throw your hat in.


----------



## espo16

Buckchaser said:


> Think they already started, there's a sticky thread at the top for it. I missed it, I was in Greenville and could view it as a visitor but pff won't let me log in on my phone anymore for some reason. Hate I missed it.




Team 17.... Cainpole/ Buckchaser/ ????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

Looks like dehook wanted in on it.


----------



## Try'n Hard

He is. Team 7. 
I think he's wondering about the quote in his post - about taking up money to pay ESPO back for the prizes


----------



## Hound_dog

Ahhh, i got ya.


----------



## espo16

Oh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dehook

Yes I was trying to see if they set up a go fund me account or whatever is out there to chip in on the prizes.


----------



## delta dooler

Also.... how can we easily see how many points who has?? Any ideas on how to create a "scoreboard" and make it easy to keep up with?


----------



## lettheairout

delta dooler said:


> Also.... how can we easily see how many points who has?? Any ideas on how to create a "scoreboard" and make it easy to keep up with?


Use a spreadsheet. Espo can update it once a day and keep it posted to the top. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Buckchaser

Lol didn't even read the quote


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Buckchaser said:


> Think they already started, there's a sticky thread at the top for it. I missed it, I was in Greenville and could view it as a visitor but pff won't let me log in on my phone anymore for some reason. Hate I missed it.


I didn't see this! I woulda thrown in on it, guess it's over?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Only sticky a I seen is huntn rodeo blood trail dogs how to post pics and clubs lookn for members


----------



## Try'n Hard

Nevermind


----------

